# shin tenderness and easy bruising



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Although other areas would fit this, my shins seem to be one of the most sensitive areas for this. What about you?------------------


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

Let me add here - in my last job, one of the people I worked with asked me if my husband beat me. LOL! You should see me today - you can't count the bruises on my legs. Sometimes, when its bad, I don't want to wear shorts in the summer. Look at me hard and I bruise.Right now I have a huge, ugly looking one on my inner thigh. Looks like I was in a car accident - it was a moquito bite that I scratched. My kids joke about having a purple mom.....Is this a common problem with fibro?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Actually, I'm not sure, but I brought it up at the fibro meeting last week and a number of them said they had this problem. Actually, I have bruised easily since I was a child, so it's probably genetic- a blood vessel condition thing. I have noticed since I've had fibro though that this area heals particularily slowly and often leaves a brown spot/discoloration when it does. Some people have mentioned at the meeting that they've noticed that it seems their wounds take longer to heal. ------------------


----------

